# Russian 91% V2 Floating Centre Pin



## Rex_Bael (30/4/14)

Russian 91% V2(*1st Batch*):

I am being very specific here because of a 'feature' of this batch that has been dropped for the upcoming batch of V2's. They added a spring loaded centre pin, sounds great? Nope, the centre pin will not always make a clean contact causing your resistance readings to fluctuate wildly. 

-First solution is to raise the centre pin on your mod until it ensures the floating pin will always be pushed as far up into the Russian as it can. 

-Second solution is to get a replacement centre pin from the V1 Russian. 

-Lastly, take a piece of thin copper or other non-resistant wire, wrap it around the end of the centre pin about 3 times and twist the ends together. Use a pair of pliers to keep twisting until the ends come off. The centre pin will now effectively make contact sooner.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

Is that why my Ohm meter reads a coil as 1,56 and the Sigelei reads it as 1,2 Ohm?

Either way the flavour is awesome!


----------



## Rex_Bael (1/5/14)

I discovered it when a coil read 1.2 on my ohm meter and then 4.3 on HRH's MVP. Took it off, put it back on the ohm meter, read 2.2. Took everything apart, made a new coil, read 1.4. Onto the MVP, 3.5. Took the Russian off, screwed it back on, read 1.1. Checked my meds to make sure I hadn't been overdosing. Unscrewed it a little bit, screwed it back in, 2.5. That's when I hit Google and found out what was going on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (1/5/14)

Now I know why the vendors specify "2nd Batch". Thanks for the info.


----------

